
We said: “We love what we’re doing” and shut down our startup - chlestakoff
https://entrepreneurs.maqtoob.com/my-cofounder-said-i-love-what-were-doing-and-we-shut-down-our-startup-80d5e710c2b2#.uypwo0jle
======
mohsinr
Good luck with Bugsee! Thanks for sharing your experience.

I love this advice you got from your investor:

"If you’re going to do anything within the restaurant industry, IMHO it would
have to be done in such a way that the restaurants come to you and you don’t
have to go and sell to them. Otherwise the cost of customer acquisition with a
sales team ends up being way too high, slow to scale, and just painful." ~
Manu

------
mpekker
Very good read! Thank you for sharing your experience. Good luck with Bugsee
and all the best to you and your team.

------
thebladerunner
Kudos for sharing an honest story about failure. We need those too.

~~~
alexfishman
Thank you

~~~
thebladerunner
Would love to see how this story unfolds going forward

~~~
alexfishman
Same here :)

------
msumina
Good read, thank you for sharing!

------
alexfishman
Thanks for sharing.

